# Confused About Visa, HELP



## Fahad88 (Sep 8, 2012)

Greetings guys,

I am really confuse about my situation i have got job offer
But the problem they will start my employment visa from next week
Which its processing takes month, my visa expires after tomorrow
And i am really unable to leave the country or issue a new visa ,

So mostly i will be fined around 3000 derhims
There will be discount ? Is it big or small 
Any experience related to this situation((


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

Fine is 200 for the first day and 100 per day for the next days.


----------



## Fahad88 (Sep 8, 2012)

peter.abing said:


> Fine is 200 for the first day and 100 per day for the next days.


Thanks peter but i am asking about court and discount


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This is something you should ask your pro. Is your new company going to take your passport and begin the visa issue process tomm? A good pro is able to complete the process within a number of days if everything is in order and they speed it up. Is your new company aware of the situation? They should advice you what they want you to do. 

Our pro had a situation where someone was over there allowed visit visa, and they had to go with the pro to court and get a resolution. They did reduce it but I am unsure how much as our company just took care of it as was their fault. I dont know about your situation, but I believe the fine had to be taken care of, before the work visa was issued, so our employee had to go to court if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Fahad88 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> This is something you should ask your pro. Is your new company going to take your passport and begin the visa issue process tomm? A good pro is able to complete the process within a number of days if everything is in order and they speed it up. Is your new company aware of the situation? They should advice you what they want you to do.
> 
> Our pro had a situation where someone was over there allowed visit visa, and they had to go with the pro to court and get a resolution. They did reduce it but I am unsure how much as our company just took care of it as was their fault. I dont know about your situation, but I believe the fine had to be taken care of, before the work visa was issued, so our employee had to go to court if I am not mistaken.


Thanks honey,
I have asked and they told me they will start processing
My visa after one week , and they told me when visa approval will be issued you should
Fo to court and there they will decide how
Much i should pay,
But i am wondering about discount there will be or i should pay the full amount
I am really tired of thinking about this issue


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No country nearby you can just fly to and get a visa on arrival, and sit and wait?


----------



## Fahad88 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> No country nearby you can just fly to and get a visa on arrival, and sit and wait?


That will cost me more than 1000$ which is same 
Of the penalty amouny


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If country is correct in your id, Visa requirements for Belarusian citizens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Think there are many places you could go and get visa on arrival nearby that have cheap flights.


----------



## peter.abing (Aug 8, 2012)

A flight to and from Kish is just around 600 dirhams. You don't need to stay there for a night. Just ride the plane back to Dubai.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Belarus does not get a visa on arrival, when returning to the uae. So op can not just go and come back. Would have to go, and wait there until his visa is issued. A good pro can get it done within a week, if not less if they want to make it happen.....


----------



## Fahad88 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Belarus does not get a visa on arrival, when returning to the uae. So op can not just go and come back. Would have to go, and wait there until his visa is issued. A good pro can get it done within a week, if not less if they want to make it happen.....


Thanks a lot

Ya thats true i cant get visa on arrival , i hope he can do it
Within one week because i heard it takes around one mounth


----------

